# Hard to believe this law actually exists



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Penal Code - Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but the fines are an insult to the abused animals,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The fines are in 1937 prices.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> The fines are in 1937 prices.


So are some of the salaries, but, in any case, I cannot blieve for one single second that it had ever been applied, since 7000 AD.:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> So are some of the salaries, but, in any case, I cannot blieve for one single second that it had ever been applied, since 7000 AD.:ranger:





Lol I am guessing you meant BC


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol I am guessing you meant BC


Oops! definately BEFORE...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

WessN said:


> I have a fairly good understanding of the egyptian legal framework, on paper it looks well thought out and well documented, unfortunately application of the laws is a challenge





Lol that is an understatment


----------

